# Cleaning headliner



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey guys, was wondering what is the best way of cleaning the headliner. I'm gonna be taking my seats out to give the interior a proper clean. Wet vac for the carpet and leather cleaner for the seats. Get the dash looking all good again but the headliners quite soft and I don't really know how to about cleaning this. I was thinking carpet cleaner? Or light APC and a brush? And then wet vac it or do I steam clean it? Thanks. Ravinder.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Steam clean should be ok


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Depends on how old the car is really as you can easily pull the fabric off the backing on an older headlining.

Even with steam....I was mega gentle with the headliner in my 405 Mi16 and even then it has satred to pull away from the backing at the edge next to the rear screen.

I think the general motto with headliners is minimal wet/heat and a gentle touch and you should be fine.

As for chemicals to use....APC like AG CleanAll/Interior cleaner (if it is the interior cleaner just be careful not to get it on the glass or if you do get it off straight away as it will be a pain to get the marks off!!) or Auto Smart G101.


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Ive seen what looked like a carpet cleaner used on it? I would like to clean mine too but unsure what the best way is?


----------



## Fac (Mar 31, 2012)

Oh man, back aching thinking about it but...
As stated above, very careful putting steam up there.
I've always gone for the slightly old fashioned (reads labour intensive) way of a very gentle nail brush and diluted AG int. shampoo. - spray, dwell, light scrub, lift off with damp mf.
Working logically in foot ish squares front to back.

At the risk of getting beat up by others here, Steam / hot water can actually embed dirt further into the pile, much like warm water opens our skin pores. Cool/ tepid water hydrates and loosens.
Fac ducks....


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Fac said:


> Oh man, back aching thinking about it but...
> As stated above, very careful putting steam up there.
> I've always gone for the slightly old fashioned (reads labour intensive) way of a very gentle nail brush and diluted AG int. shampoo. - spray, dwell, light scrub, lift off with damp mf.
> Working logically in foot ish squares front to back.
> ...


Your nail brush method sounds good, could you not do that and then use a wet vac to suck and dry?


----------



## BigAshD (Feb 23, 2012)

If you contact Mark at Autobrite, he will tell you which products to use (I used an upholstery sponge and dilute FAB) but you have to be really gentle so as not to delaminate the fabric from the substrate, particularly on an older car. However, depending on your car, they're not too hard to replace if you really mess it up!

Shouldn't need to vac it either - more chance of delaminating


----------



## Fac (Mar 31, 2012)

VenomUK said:


> Your nail brush method sounds good, could you not do that and then use a wet vac to suck and dry?


Whenever I have done this I chose my day and merely let it air dry naturally with windows open while doing other bits.
My take on it is to touch things at little as I need to, for longevity. 
If it's done it's done.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Cheers for the advise guy. I'm not gonna go out and buy more products. I'm gonna stick with what I have. I might give some APC a go or AG Interior shampoo that I have and give it a light brush and then a wipe and see how I get on.


----------

